# Good Luck Alexia for baseline scan 27/10



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Good Luck Alexia for your Baseline scan


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hun, everything will be fine, and you will be stimming very soon!

See you tomorrow!!

xxxx


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks girls....I cant wait!!!!!! 

Kate, how long were u up there for on your 1st scan? Just want to get idea of parking.  I gotta have 2nd Hiv and go through my forms too.

xx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

GOOD LUCK   

At my baseline I was there for a good hour and half as I had to get prescription for stimming drugs, go down and pick them up then go back up and be shown how to inject. Went through my forms too in that time, thats what I'd allow time wise the 2nd HIV wont take long as your in with the nurses anyway

Nic


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hun I was up there from 2.30 til 4.40!! Didnt get seen by the nurses for a while, and the scan was a bit late to start with. Also queuing up for the px.

Are you parking at battersea park?? Thats where we park, also, this is in the Congestion Charge area isnt it?? As we have paid it everytime we have been up and dh has now said he isnt sure if it is!!!

xxxx


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks Nic & Kate! 
Thankfully its not a congestion area!!!!
Yes we park at Battersea Park.  Last time we were there 4 hours but glad we'll only be there for half the time this time.
how long did it take to teach u about unj?


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Its not in the congestion charge area? oh my god, we have paid it 5 times!!! 

Took about 20 mins to show how to set it all up, inject it and do it. I got her to do the first one for me as I was too scared but it doesnt actually hurt that much!!

I cant believe we been paying congestion charge for no reason!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

